# Cannondale CAAD 5



## Amplifine (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm currently contemplating on getting a Cannondale CAAD 5 as an LBS is putting out on clearance with 07' 105's and Aksium Race wheels. This would be my1st road bike since I turned 16. I'm now 34. Been riding a fixed on the road and MTB on the weekends for 15 years. Thinking of getting this for commuting some 40 kms a day and some long 100km tour one a month.

What could I expect from this rig? Any riding impressions from those who have experience with this setup? 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l own a cadd8 not a cadd5 but it has been great so far.
Have you tried the review section of the forum, there are usually insightful reports their.
One thing l am a bit worried about is dinting, as the tubes are very thin walled.
My lbs ensures me he has not had one failure, and he has stuck on one wall of the shop all of the box stickers to show how many he has sold.
l am very happy with me cannondale but l have not had it very long, time will tell.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

A Caad5 'Dale/105 was my first roadie too. A great bike. It's very responsive and climbs well. If it fits you well then you will love it.

I now ride a CAAD8 (I "upgraded" only because my CAAD5 didn't fit, so I went with a size smaller) and the only noticable difference (all other factors being equal except frameset) is that I know have a full carbon fork. Personally, i notice a smoother ride on crappier roads in terms of vibration. 

My 2 cents...get the caad5 and if you can, upgrade to a full carbon fork for an extra $100 or so. you will be very satisfied :thumbsup:


----------



## Amplifine (Feb 9, 2008)

marc180 said:


> A Caad5 'Dale/105 was my first roadie too. A great bike. It's very responsive and climbs well. If it fits you well then you will love it.
> 
> I now ride a CAAD8 (I "upgraded" only because my CAAD5 didn't fit, so I went with a size smaller) and the only noticable difference (all other factors being equal except frameset) is that I know have a full carbon fork. Personally, i notice a smoother ride on crappier roads in terms of vibration.
> 
> My 2 cents...get the caad5 and if you can, upgrade to a full carbon fork for an extra $100 or so. you will be very satisfied :thumbsup:


The frame comes with a Carbon Slice fork. Does this mean this is not a full carbon fork? Pardon the newbieness... I'm a size 54 what there are some Deda and Ritchey components that they're bundling as well. what kind of weight range should I be expecting?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l have found the slice fork to work just fine, the full carbon is usually lighter, but l think the slice fork will work well.
The carbon forks do seem to numb unwanted road noise better than the steel forks l have used.
But light most things you cant though a blanket statement over them all.


----------



## Amplifine (Feb 9, 2008)

marc180 said:


> A Caad5 'Dale/105 was my first roadie too. A great bike. It's very responsive and climbs well. If it fits you well then you will love it.
> 
> I now ride a CAAD8 (I "upgraded" only because my CAAD5 didn't fit, so I went with a size smaller) and the only noticable difference (all other factors being equal except frameset) is that I know have a full carbon fork. Personally, i notice a smoother ride on crappier roads in terms of vibration.
> 
> My 2 cents...get the caad5 and if you can, upgrade to a full carbon fork for an extra $100 or so. you will be very satisfied :thumbsup:


Thanks, and now quite decided on the CAAD. Could you tell me how much your CAAD weighed in and the succeeding bikes you've had/have since then? Just trying to look at what's ahead in the horizon.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a caad5 and love it. I rode a century on it and will ride more. It is comfortable and handles great. Than one looks like a bike with good components. You'll like it. The weight weenies site has some caad5 frame weights, but I would not worry about its weight; it's going to ride just fine for you.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... owing to the perceptions that most folks either love or hate their 'Dales (moreso the pre CAAD series), I loves mine...










In contrast, I also ride a couple of older R2.8s as well as a CAAD3 'Dale... and Klein, Airborne and Kuota road bikes... and the CAAD5 handles and rides well in comparison.

I've told folks for years, and still believe that any Cannondale CAAD3 or above is worthy of any upgrades over time (my oldest is about 10 years old with several K and no frame issues).


----------

